# Two videos--easy way to solve Pyraminx and a faster way.



## Hiero (Oct 23, 2010)

Easy way.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHDP7w6Sii8&feature=player_profilepage




Faster way.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDAKTEPbsk8&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice tutorial! Awesome beginners method with no algs


----------

